# Room for 1, Thurs-Fri (amr 21-22



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Planning on a Thurs-Fri tuna overnighter. Seas 2-3 heading out, 1-2 at night, and 2-3 coming back in (wind/waves should be behind us both ways). Meet at noon at boat, back to dock by noon Fri, clean boat and fish, share expenses. You must have your own tuna capable fishing gear. PM if interested.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Still open. Will be out of pocket for a while. Leave PM and I will get back to you late or in the morning.


----------

